# Маркеровка торент-трафика. ndpi ?

## malish_cmw

Добрый день! 

Подскажите, кто-нибудь использовал/использует ndpi http://www.ntop.org/products/ndpi/  на своих машинках ?

Сильно нагружает ? И есть ли он в "мире" ?

Или кто и как маркирует торент-трафик для его дальнейшей приоритизации ?

----------

